# UUL - Ultima United



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 May 2007)

New U float

40m shares total, 25m tradeable

$5m cash

Tennements in N.T.

Experienced Management and GEO, GEO head GEO from SIM + Chinese connected Director


Float is all done and dusted, ie won't get any if you apply is what I was told 

Will list at probably 40c - 60c


----------



## Sean K (4 May 2007)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*

What phone company did this one spring out of YT?   

Or, is it out of a gold company that had a trace of U in a far flung corner of one of it's worst projects.


----------



## Punter (4 May 2007)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> New U float
> 
> 40m shares total, 25m tradeable
> 
> ...





Hi young T. Yes looks a good float. Similar to territory uranium(which I hold). By the way your MRU is doing well.

Radiometric anomalies on united uranium look promising!

Chinese on board as well. The plot thickens! I will grab some on listing thats for sure!


----------



## Sean K (4 May 2007)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*

I wonder why they call the NT "the Northern Territories'.  Isn't the NT simply Northern Territory? 

I couldn't find any background to the company. Just sprung up out of thin air? Unusual. 

Nice web site, but the little noise when you navigate around gets annoying.

Huricane Hill looks pretty hot. 

http://www.uniteduranium.com.au/index.html


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 May 2007)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*

Brokers got next to 0 allocation public will also get 0 so will probably list 60c - 90c not 40c - 60c as I previously stated (JUST MY OPINION)


----------



## jovialTrader (4 May 2007)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*

YT, where did you get that information from? I've called united uranium office this afternoon, the lady said it is still open for public


----------



## Fool (4 May 2007)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*

here is some info from comsec

ASX Code 	  	UUL
Company Name 	  	United Uranium Limited
Company Website 	  	http://www.uniteduranium.com.au
Offer Open Date 	  	Wednesday, 2 May 2007
Offer Close Date 	  	Friday, 22 June 2007
List Date 	  	03/07/2007
Issue Price 	  	$ 0.2
Offer Proceeds 	  	$ 5,000,000
Market Cap At Issue 	  	$ N/A
Percentage of Shares Issued 	  	66.84%
Underwriter 	  	The Offer is not underwritten
Underwriter Telephone 	  	N/A
Min. Application No. Shares 	  	N/A
Business Description 	  	N/A


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 May 2007)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*

prospectus.com.au   have made an application for an allotment to be given to them from the prospectus issuer.


----------



## crombo97 (9 May 2007)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*



jovialTrader said:


> YT, where did you get that information from? I've called united uranium office this afternoon, the lady said it is still open for public




I did the same.
I sent my application yesterday so i hope it gets through!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Looks like a strong float!!


----------



## Miner (15 May 2007)

*United Uranium*

Hi Folks
Has any one heard of United Uranium and what do you think its prospects? Was there any firm allocation to any one?
Hope it will not be like Dart Mining - going in discount prices.

Look forward to see some comments.

Regards

Miner
14 May 07


----------



## yogi-in-oz (29 May 2007)

*UUL - United Uranium*



Hi folks,

UUL ..... expecting a positive news cycle on the first day,
that they list this one, so don't be surprised if they
pull a rabbit out of the hat, on the very first day ... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Miner (29 May 2007)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*

Yes
I tried to get some allocation - failed. Contacted the company. They were too direct. "You can apply but share was oversubscribed. We will take your cheque and encash as per rule and will refund your money after 8 weeks. Your choice."
Alara extended the closing date due to some funny ASIC rules when the issue was already oversubcribed. I did not have any allotment - got my money back however. It was better than my investment in INES - where I got the allotment and share is 90 cents for $1 share  !
Trying to get some wisdom now from you fellows in this forum.

Regards

Miner


----------



## shares (31 May 2007)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*

Uranium IPOs are really hard to get into for us general public. There are uranium IPOs yet to list which can be secured by buying into the parent company but this is an expensive excercise. The only real way to get into these IPOs if is you are a good client of the broker or know someone in the company. This keeps the IPO tight and that's why they usually open at more than double of the issue price.

Recent Example is OKU (oklo uranium) - public were not given allocation and it opened at 70 cents from issue price of 20 cents. This probably was also because of initial buy demand supplied from the broker themselves, as the share price has fallen to 30 cents so far.


----------



## Trader Paul (29 December 2007)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*



Hi folks,

UUL ... expecting some volatility ahead, as a negative
cycle on 31122007 may be a buying opportunity in a stock
that has done little, since July 2007 ...:

02012008 ..... expecting a strong spike, off the lows

03012008 ..... negative cycle ... finance-related?

04012008 ..... another positive move

10012008 ..... minor

23-24012008 ..... minor

25-28012008 ..... minor and positive ... finance-related???

20022008 ..... minor

22-25022008 ..... positive spotlight focused on UUL ... 

Happy New Year

paul


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (11 October 2010)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*

This looks so undervalued its ridiculous especially in light of the recently announced Shandong term sheet. It's as close as it gets to free money in my opinion as *Shandong will subscribe for shares at 21c and the current share price is 13.5c.* Note UUL's cash position. If there's a catch, I can't figure it out. 

Shares -  37,441,108
Options (Jun2012) - 3,000,000 (exercise price 40c)

*Current share price - 13.5c*

*Market Cap - $5,054,550*

*Cash @ 30June - $3,970,000*
Cashburn - $107k per quarter



> UNITED URANIUM SIGNS TERM SHEET WITH SHANDONG NO 1.
> INSTITUTE OF GEOLOGY AND MINERALS EXPLORATION
> 
> United Uranium Limited (ASX: UUL; the “Company” or “United”) is pleased to announce it has signed a Term Sheet (“Term Sheet”) with Shandong No.1 Institute of Geology and Minerals Exploration (“SDGM”), who has a State sanctioned mandate to actively source a variety of minerals throughout the world to support China’s, and in particular Shandong Provinces
> ...


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (11 October 2010)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*

By the way, we all know where there's Uranium, there tends to be rare earths. What's the betting that UUL shows up rare earths in their samples?


----------



## springhill (23 July 2012)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*

*MC - $2m*
SP - 5c
Shares - 43m
Options - 6.5m
*Cash - $4.3m

*As announced to the market on 26 March 2012, United Uranium Limited executed a Tenement Acquisition Agreement with United Mining Resources Pty Ltd (“UMR”), a company associated with Mr Simon Yan (the Chairman of United) to acquire 3 tenements (2 granted and 1 under application) prospective for uranium
within the Bremer Basin for nil consideration and reimbursement of prior costs capped to a maximum of $30,000.
The Company can confirm that both parties are working towards completion of the transaction in accordance with the Tenement Acquisition Agreement, and expect the transaction to be completed in August.
The Company can confirm that the Hyperion Project (EL 74/516) was granted to UMR on 22 May 2012.

Withdrawal from Farmin & Joint Venture Agreement by HD Mining & Investment Pty Ltd 
On 29 June 2012, United & HD Mining finalised HD Mining’s withdrawal from the Farmin & Joint Venture Agreement
Given the current economic climate and the withdrawal of HD Mining & Investment Pty Ltd (HD Mining) from the Farmin & Joint Venture Agreement on the Company’s Northern Territory projects, the Board of United is currently undertaking a strategic review on all the Northern Territory projects.



This is all a speculator like me could ask for in a tiddler. MC $2m, Cash $4+. Only thing is their projects. Uranium in WA .
It will happen one day, But that day will not come soon enough. From memory the Labor Party over here stated they would not impede U development in WA if they were returned in the up coming election.
Still there are better areas and better commodities to be chasing.
I will watchlist and update, and honestly wouldn't be suprised to see an opportunity to make a dollar in UUL.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 July 2012)

*Re: UUL - United Uranium*



springhill said:


> *MC - $2m*
> SP - 5c
> Shares - 43m
> Options - 6.5m
> *Cash - $4.3m*



*

This is prime for the ASF takeover group 

Spend 3m to buy out the co, sell off the projects and then distribute the remaining cash 

Now who has a few lazy mil?*


----------



## System (12 November 2014)

On November 12th, 2014, United Uranium Limited changed its name to Ultima United Limited.


----------

